# Schalterzustände im Computer erkennen?



## kuhlmaehn (7. August 2010)

Leider reicht mein Elekronik-Verständnis nicht aus um mir folgende Frage zu beantworten.
Ich hab eine beliebige Anzahl von Schaltern und würde gerne in einem Computerprogramm den Zustand der Schalter erkennen. Jetzt habe ich leider kaum Ahnung von den Ports eines Computers aber mit Sicherheit hat ja keiner von denen z.B. 100 Eingänge für 100 Schalter.
Kann den eigentlich über einen Port Spannung gemessen werden?
Ich hatte die Idee, dass der erste Schalter 1V zuschaltet, der zweite 2V, der dritte 4V, der vierte 8V, usw. also immer den Wert des vorherigen verdoppeln. Die Summe könnte man dann an den Computer schicken und aus der Zahl lässt sich ja dann leicht rekonstruieren, welche Schalter "an" gewesen sein müssen. Das wird aber wohl in der Praxis nicht so funktionieren oder? 
Was sind denn eigentlich die Eingänge der Ports? Hängt an jedem Eingang quasi ein Messgerät welches dann abgefragt werden kann?
Ich bin für jeden Tip dankbar, irgendwie finde ich keine guten Texte um mich in dieses Thema einzulesen.


----------

